# rubber roof



## erby (Oct 2, 2009)

before I got the camper I went over it pretty good but found out later I didnt do a good job on it. the camper is 2001 Hy-Line. in the shower stall found out the roof leaked when I found a ladder to get on the roof I found black chaulking all over the one corner
(yes found out asphalt) so my question is what can I do with it with out replacing the whole roof at this time. yes I did try to get it off but not happening. I did seal everthing with the dicor so it doesnt leak, yes I have been screwed but nothing I can do about it now. I took the people that owned it word for it
(thats another story has to do with a kid & hospital)
I just need help on what to do with it for right now
thanks for any help


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Well if it won't come off I would get some good rubber sealant and seal right over top of the old stuff, even if it means two coats..

I don't see as you have any other choice..


----------



## erby (Oct 2, 2009)

I did get a gal of liquid rubber roof. I talked to a couple of RV dealers some say I dont have nothing to worry about. and some say it will eat the rubber a way. I am new to this as far as a rubber roof thing. the rest of the camper is outstanding


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

erby. they say don't put anything on the rubber roof that has petroleum in them. that includes cleaners. i know this comes a little late.
you might be ok with putting the dicor on. check the label on the liquid roof see if it has any petro in it. i think the petroleum drys out the rubber and it might crack.
good luck.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing. Dicor is you best friend. Make sure it all clean.


----------



## erby (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks for the reply. I think I got it taken care of with the dicor


----------



## emmabrianmic (Jan 28, 2016)

You must use Liquid Rubber Roof Coatings by EPDMCoatings for the successfully sealing any leaky roof. Thanks


----------

